# Affordable Shotgun Shells



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Just wondering what the cheapest shells all you snow goose hunters have come across?


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Ever? Blue Box Federals 3 inch 2s, BBs, 3s & 4s for 35 bucks a case. Should have purchased more. (This was 3 or 4 years ago.)


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeh,that was a buy!
Same shells today(1 1/4 oz)are $99 a case at Rogers with free shipping.And thats pretty good.


----------



## johnsd16 (Sep 15, 2009)

X-pert 3" 1550fps 2s for $79.99/case on sale at Gander last summer. I used to be a huge hater on the " s'perts" but a late November mallard/canada hunt by DL this last fall changed me forever. Until they do me wrong big time or I change gun/choke I will use them for everything.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PJ said:


> Ever? Blue Box Federals 3 inch 2s, BBs, 3s & 4s for 35 bucks a case. Should have purchased more. (This was 3 or 4 years ago.)


I remember that - wish I would've bought a pallet! I think I only ordered a few since I thought it was too good to be true.

Walmart here in Bismarck was closing out shells for $5/box a few years back too.

Now I order mine from Rogers.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Federal ultrashok's at wallmart in brookings a few falls ago were $7.99 for 3" and $10.99 for 3.5", all I had on me was $100 cash. By the time I went back with the credit card they were all gone.

Federal ultrashoks were just clearanced out on grafs.com recently; $8.99 for 3" 1 1/8, up to $13.99 for 3.5" 1 1/2 oz. they still have some 3.5" 4's left.

Rogers, Dunns, Presleys, and Scheels all carry the federal speed shok (blue box) at $99 a case.

My best deal ever though was 400 rounds of Remington hevishot turkey loads, the 3.5" 1 3/4 oz #4's and 5's. got all 40 boxes for just under $175 on an online auction.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

well what is the cheapest you have seen them lately? Is there any brands that you guys know of that are not well known thata are cheap?


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER (Aug 20, 2009)

Walmart in Brookings last week found 3"Winchesters Super X 2,BB's for 8.99. Had to do it since we didn't bring enough or thought we did but shot so darn much we had to make a trip into town.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Original Goosebuster said:


> well what is the cheapest you have seen them lately? Is there any brands that you guys know of that are not well known thata are cheap?


Cases of winchester xperts or federal speed shok 3" for $99 shipped. Many different vendors have them at that price.

I've seen some cases of 2 3/4" 1 1/4oz. BB federal classics for $70 at a lot of gas stations in SD lately.


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr (Jul 28, 2009)

Rogers Sporting Goods has a great sale going on for shells in the Spring Ad with free shipping. Pretty tough to beat there prices especially when it comes to ammunition. Their earlier sale they had Winchester Xperts 3 1/2 inch loads for 99.99 a case free shipping, which in the other hand is a great steal. Just keep checking they always run awsome specials.

Federal Premium Ultra Shock High Velocity Steel 
3 inch 1 1/8 oz $119.99
3 1/2 inch 1 1/2 oz $189.99
http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/docs ... -flyer.pdf

:beer:


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

Original Goosebuster said:


> well what is the cheapest you have seen them lately? Is there any brands that you guys know of that are not well known thata are cheap?


rio's.. but i wont use them. they have no pop..


----------



## Jet Engineer (Apr 8, 2011)

I went searching early (Feb/March) so availability may be gone.

Winchester Xperts 3" BB 1550 fps Cabelas - Rodgers 89.99/case
Remington Sportsman 3" BB 1550 fps Cabelas - Rodgers 124.99/case
Kent 3" BB 1570 fps Cabelas - Rodgers 124.99/case
Federal "Snow Goose" 3" BB 1550 fps Fleet Farm - Oakdale 18.99/box

I hunted SD (DeSmet, Clark) last weekend. Most all were Juvies, some good sized flocks Sat. but Sunday everything was gone or grounded (because of wind). I ended up using 3 - 1/2" BB and BBB (Hi-Shok and Black Cloud) to reach out to them though.


----------

